# Surf Rod Blank



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a cheap surf rod blank I can build casting that's 2 piece and 8-10' that will launch 3 oz? Want to go budget, $80 or less for the whole thing... Should I look into the kits from Mudhole or AcidRod?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The Lamiglas model below may work for you.
The International series (ISU) is made in China, hence the lower price.

Model ISU 120 2M 
Length 10’
Sections 2
Line 14-30
Lure 2-4
Butt Dia. .760
Tip 11
Average Weight 4 3/8
Price $81.00

That's the blank only price.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's not too bad I will check that out...even if it's made in China if Lami puts their name on it it can't be too bad. 

Any others?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rainshadow sur 1204, Amtack SW 1087 Either one, the Rainshadow 1083 will also throw 3 well. The Lami that Don mentioned is the blank used one the surf King series, that is known mostly for breaking...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Tacpayne said:


> rainshadow sur 1204, Amtack SW 1087 Either one, the Rainshadow 1083 will also throw 3 well. The Lami that Don mentioned is the blank used one the surf King series, that is known mostly for breaking...


Interesting.

I have placed a blank from one of the two companies you mention, side by side with the ISU. They were identical with the exception that the ISU has a matt finish. There are a limited number of rod manufacturers in China.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Don B said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have placed a blank from one of the two companies you mention, side by side with the ISU. They were identical with the exception that the ISU has a matt finish. There are a limited number of rod manufacturers in China.


That is intersting, I agree that there are limited numbers of manufaturers in China. I just wonder if they are all using the same carbon and skrim materials. Just out of curiousity what was the model #'s, as the ones I mentioned dont match up to the ISU that you listed. You dont have to put any manufacturers up, just teh model #'s or PM me. Im always intersted with things like this. I also have no first hand knowledge of the ISU listed above, I have stayed away from them based off of hearsay really


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Chuck,

I'm glad you are open minded. There are a lot of the Surf King completed rods on the market. There will be failures, mostly accidental and probably a few that are due to manufacture. Lamiglas does send people to China to oversee construction, train personnel and assure quality. This is a benefit to other companies. 

I had a case where a person claimed a CTS rod broke on the first cast. The tip was smashed about 5" from the tip top. I sent pictures to CTS and it was verified to be smashed. The tackle shop cut the tip and replaced the tip top, yielding a 5" shorter rod. It was later found that the tip had been smashed in the power window of a station wagon. 

That said, I do know that completed rods shipped from China (different company) have a greater probability of damage than blanks. This is due to the butt rings coming in contact with the tips. I can't address the handling of Surf King rods between China and Lamiglas. The packaging of rods from Lamiglas to myself has been excellent.

The Conoflex Barracuda was discontinued by Conoflex due to its construction requiring graphite peculiar to the Barracuda. I was going through blanks looking for a replacement when I came across a ISU that was very similar. Later I came across a blank from company X that was similar to the Barracuda. These two blanks appeared to be identical. As checks, I weighed them and compared their actions by holding both blanks together and pressing their tips against the carpet. I still couldn't distinguish between the two. My final check, and I do not recommend that you do it, was to hold the tips together in my left hand, and using my right hand, pick up the blanks about 18" down from the tips. The ends of the handles aligned almost perfectly.

The model #'s wouldn't help as the specifications for the blanks are different.

My issue with blaming the Surf King rods for breaking is that the rods are entry level rods that go through possibly shipping issues, then are sold to people new to surf fishing, who could possibly abuse them due to ignorance. I'm sure that people who bought the same blank and went to the expense to have a custom build, would find different results.

Well, those are my thoughts and I hope to have shed some light on the issue. I hope this isn't too controversial. Am I 100% sure the blanks are made by the same manufactuere in China? No, but the probability is extremely high.

For disclosure:
I am a distributor for Lamiglas and Company X (indicated above).


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Another blank I would recommend is the 10' Surf Rocket composite from Mudhole. I made a rod out of this blank and love it. I liked it so much, I bought two more blanks as back up. Tom


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

hey Don

I would be interested in getting a tip section of the blank you find identical to the barracuda, or thw entie blank if necessry

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Wayne,

There are 3 alternatives of which none are tip only.
I'll send a PM this evening.

Don


----------

